

The Problem with Happiness - evac
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/todd-kashdan/whats-wrong-with-happines_b_740518.html

======
CallMeV
I see no problem with happiness. However, happiness will always remain
fleeting - a momentary feeling of contentment and fulfillment where you
convince yourself that you have achieved your goals.

A dedicated, mindful person can achieve many of the benefits of happiness -
the stronger relationships, the untroubled and healthy sleep patterns - by
focusing on maintaining those benefits directly. Do you want to sleep like a
baby? Get to bed and rise regularly, 22:00 - 06:00, and declutter your bedroom
to dedicate that room entirely towards the function of sleep.

Do you want to maintain healthy relationships? Work on them. Build and
maintain trust. Act without expectation of reward, and feel delight when your
puzzled friends respond to your new found generosity of spirit.

You'll quickly discover the inadequacy of money alone in providing happiness.
True, too little and you will find paying the bills a struggle and life
somewhat problematic. Join the club. However, too much money attracts entirely
the wrong people, drawn by the prospect of loosening the money from your grip
and nothing else.

Myself, I strive not for happiness, but for mindfulness: for the awareness of
the fact that I exist; that I live; and that, at any time, I have ownership of
_this precise moment_ on this marvellous world, this incredible universe.

Quiet focus and calm, mindful determination. That works for me.

